# No Handbrake package found



## Alien (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes I am not able to install a package. In this case for multimedia/handbrake.

In the ports collection I find it, just not the package. If I build it for myself using the ports then I donÂ´t know sometimes the exact specifications while building. So:

1. If I 

[cmd=]pkg_add -r handbrake[/cmd]

and no package is found then there isn't one definitely?

2. Where can I find some more information about the port when I want to build it for myself? In this case for multimedia/handbrake?

Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

From Handbook Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports:


> If you want to specify an alternative FreeBSD Packages Mirror, instead of the main distribution site, you have to set the PACKAGESITE environment variable accordingly.



Add this variable in your ~/.cshrc

```
setenv PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/9.0-RELEASE/packages/All/"
```

Then, type:

`# pkg_add -r handbrake`


Useful information:

[1] FreshPorts http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/handbrake/.

[2] HandBrake Guide https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/HandBrakeGuide.


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2013)

It is still unable to fetch. Just now from ALL.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Try specifying with URL which pointing to the file available on ftp site:

`# pkg_add [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/9.0-RELEASE/packages/All/handbrake-0.9.3.tbz[/url]`

But I suggest you install the port:

`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/handbrake/ && make install clean`


----------

